# Should i be able to feel all my puppies ribs?



## Shadow1231 (May 15, 2018)

I have a 7month old pup, ive had him for a month. If i palpate i feel all his ribs very easily, only small layer if fat covering them and i though this was what you should he able to do. But i read now only the last rib should be felt easily. Hes big in size and weight, was 34kg at 6months when we got him. I just noticed when he inhales you can see all his ribs, and hes got a think coat too.
Ive attached a few pictures. 
Thanks for any help, 
Sukh


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

He looks good to me.You wouldn't want him any thinner though.Active growing puppies are normally on the lean side.


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

Based on what I see in the pictures, he looks okay to me! Have you consulted your vet about his body condition? If the vet says he's good, that may just give you peace of mind. 

I'm of the opinion that it's better to keep growing dogs a little on the lean side (and even as they continue to age) in order to stress joints less. Seeing ribs on an inhale is not unusual, and some of that can change along with the lighting you're in, as well as other factors. 

Some body condition scoring can definitely depend on the individual dog's characteristics (conformation, muscling, coat, color, etc). How you describe the fat covering over his ribs, he sounds like he's in a good place. Especially since you're making the effort to palpate through the fat, and not just going by "fur feel."


----------



## Shadow1231 (May 15, 2018)

Thanks all. I took him a month ago and was fine then. Think hes just growing fast and been very active lately with the other dog might just increase his food a touch


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

You want to stay lean while growing and he looks about right to me. I hate seeing fat GSD pups. My boy is now 16 months old and he was even leaner than that at that age but he lost weight while we were getting him on a food he could tolerate.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

FEEL all the ribs, SEE the last two. That’s been my preferred system.


----------

